

XKCD inspired Mac Mini speech synth hack - bemmu
http://coworkthailand.com/say/

======
tlrobinson
So I'm watching the stream, and he just politely asked the viewers to "please
stop hacking", then started working on a regex to filter non-alpha numeric
characters.

Was it seriously just echo-ing the raw input to a shell? Wow. Just wow.

~~~
brk
_Was it seriously just echo-ing the raw input to a shell?_

Wouldn't shock me. How much QA could he have done on an app that was thrown
together in response to a web comic posted in the last dozen hours?

Yeah, best practices and all that... But sometimes it's also fun to watch
people attempt to exploit things.

~~~
bemmu
There was always addslashes there, but I decided to filter out everything else
too since I didn't quite know what kind of shell features there are. I know
this is not the proper way to pipe input to the say command, but best coding
practices weren't exactly on my mind when doing a thing in 5 minutes I didn't
know if anyone would even check out =)

------
GHFigs
FYI, if you ever find yourself in the situation depicted in the comic:
osascript -e "set volume output volume 100"

~~~
jballanc
Is it sad that I knew how to do that long before this comic? and that I've
done this in practice...many times?

------
andreyf
What great publicity for qik: <http://qik.com/>

------
thorax
Very cool-- though griefers make the world much less fun for anyone but
themselves.

~~~
wyday
He keeps yelling "say something intelligent", and yet he plays the Rickrolling
youtube video in a foreground window.

------
truebosko
Very awesome! A lot of people like spamming the n-word however. Jesus.

------
mjgoins
I hear someone typing in the background. Wasn't there a hack that allowed
keystroke logging with only audio a few years back?

------
zandorg
My god, that's such fun! I posted 'I Love you Steve Jobs'

------
diN0bot
fun idea. i enjoyed answering questions. sorry to see so much spam and
negative comments get through, but he seemed to take it all in good spirits.

